
American Idol and X-Factor Finally Figure Out Facebook. Twitter Next? - expathos
http://www.appmarket.tv/opinion/1061-american-idol-and-x-factor-finally-figure-out-facebook-twitter-next.html
======
timthorn
I'm not sure X-Factor has figured out Facebook entirely. Although what has
been announced might work for the US market, in the UK all votes have been
charged for using premium rate SMS, phone lines, or interactive TV, and form a
massive revenue stream. I don't see any microcharging mechanism in place here,
and am pretty sure ITV isn't about to surrender significant value in the
franchise for no real gain.

